# 3dp5dt Fet no hope, worried timing was wrong.



## Bethshine82_2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

Have just had a fet of a high quality 5 day blast. It was a natural
Cycle and I'm really worried the timing was out. Also I am having no side effects from the progesterone - every other cycle breasts have been huge and sore. I'm 3dp5dt and nothing. It's hopeless isn't it? This was a donor embryo - the egg donor was 18 years old so her eggs should be good. I'm starting to think I have implantation problems as well as crappy eggs. We had two failed cycles using our own eggs and sperm first, our official diagnosis is male factor (morphology less than 1%) but icsi should have sorted that out. However our embryos were useless which made me think my eggs were probably hopeless too hence we went for embryo donation. 

I'm really struggling to hold on to any hope. We could have had two blasts but because I'm a type 1 diabetic my consultant strongly advised against it. Now I wish we'd ignored her and had two put back. 

They triggered me when my follicle was 18 x 17 and lining was 10mm triple layer. I still did not have a positive opk when they triggered me but the nurse said the follicle looked wrinkly like it was about to burst and I was starting to get ovulation pain. I know I definitely ovulated about 30 hours after the trigger. Could the timing have been out though? I can't understand why I have no progestetone symptoms, even though it's probably failed surely the progestetone should be doing something? It did the other failed cycles. 

Any success stories welcomed. I just know I'm never going to get pregnant.


----------



## Bethshine82_2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh I'm 31 by the way.


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm 4dp5dt and I'm feeling exactly the same  ! All I kep in reading about are all these symptoms everyone is getting, I'm having nothing. It's making me loose hope too. Would be nice to hear some positive stories ffrom ladies that have Bfps with no symptoms. 
Leanne x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls

I had a medicated fet in march 2014 which resulted in my 3 month old boy. I did not have any symptoms after embryo transfer and no pregnancy symptoms until i was 8 weeks pregnant and i was on estrogen and progesterone meds. I started bleeding a week after transfer and i thought i was out for that cycle. The bleeding lasted for two weeks. But that's about it really. The 2ww is stressful enough so try not to look into symptoms.

Beth I have no idea about timing of a natural cycle unfortunately.

Best of luck to you both xxx


----------

